# Fruit Smoothies



## cherokeechick (Sep 10, 2003)

What do you put into those? I know you can use yogurt for smoothies but I am strictly no dairy. They sound like something I'd like to try!







Thanks and hope ya'll had a great weekend!~Cherokee~


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use non-fat yogurt--you might try soyamilk, which I often add to thin--banana; fruit of choice (currently it seems to be frozen strawberries or blueberries), ripe mango is my favourite, although I bet papaya would be excellent for digestive issues; and a scoop of fiber--it's a great way to get that in with little of the objectionable grit. I use a food processor, blender would probably work better.I did not make these when my IBS was active, so I have no idea how they would work for that; but they have been a welcome addition to my weight loss program for this year. I have been having 4-5 a week since July and they haven't lost their charm, yet. Skoal,Mark


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

We make them dairy-free by using soy milk and silken tofu. Use crushed ice if you like them thicker and frozen. I use banana, mango, papaya, frozen strawberries or whatever I have around. You can put in protein powder, too. I make these for my vegetarian, lactose-intolerant daughter and she loves them!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may want to stick with fruits lower in sorbitol for the smoothies (large amounts of sorbitol can cause diarrhea in normal people and sometimes with smoothies you can get more fruit than you would eat if it were whole).So berries (anything but cherries) and most of the tropical fruits (banana, mangos) and the Citrus fruits and melons are all pretty good.Avoid peaches, pears, plums, apples, cherries if you find that sorbitol is an issue for you (it isn't for some people).Soy can sometimes cause gas for some people, so a Rice based milk substitute may be better for those that do not tolerate soy.K.


----------

